# What does Christian Grey DO?



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> If you have beef with me would you kindly leave it out of the thread and stop attacking me? Before I report you for acting like a dick towards me? Its personal when I make a thread about a fictional character and all you do is try to attack me for my short comings. Would you get out of here with your superiority Complex. I know you want to be the center of attention and you think by attacking someone else you are getting it, but it probobly is not making you look better, and it probobly just makes you look like a huge ass.


I have no idea what you are talking about. I was attempting to help. I see my assistance is unwanted.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Thread warning:

Don't get personal, kindly keep to topic.
*
Originally Posted by *PerC Forum Rules*
_1. Do Not Make Personal Attacks_
_Posts that serve no purpose other than to flame and attack other users annihilate the quality of discussion._


----------



## StarFollowed (May 5, 2014)

Ew, Mr. Grey.


----------

